# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  bodybuilder

## bigeater

What bodybuilder do you want to look like? 
I rather look like victor Martinez than ronnie coleman. I also want to look like kevin levrone when he looked best. Like 97 when he had shaved head. His body looked good but I know that that year he looked good. 
You don´t have to show pics but it´s good if you do.

----------


## bigeater

Man. You guys are more shy than me. I guess I have to ask admin to delete this thread. Is this section only for posting pics?

----------


## Carlos_E

This is the wrong section. I'll move your thread to the lounge where you will get more responses.

----------


## Schmidty

I like Lee Priest

----------


## MuscleScience

frank zane

----------


## LatinoPR

Sergio Oliva...!!!




LPR.

----------


## italianplayboy09

franco!!!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

bob paris in his day had a great physique...

----------


## collar

me..........

----------


## Foskamink

i like dexter jackson

----------


## Ejuicer

If I had to pick one I guess it would be victor martinez. 
Ideally the perfect physique i'd like to build would be jay cutler's with victors midsection.

----------


## MAXIMA5

Foskamink

----------


## Foskamink

> Foskamink


awww blush!

----------


## Foskamink

supporting evidence
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=273943

----------


## Schmidty

BTW im glad no one said Arnold. He is way over rated

----------


## chest6

Of today...Victor..of a lil bit ago..Levrone

----------


## cfiler

> Foskamink


 :LOL:

----------


## fLgAtOr

Kevin Levrone or Shawn Ray

----------


## cfiler

I'd probably go with Arnold or Lou... Jay isn't bad looking either.

----------


## Xtralarg

BigMaus

----------


## Testsubject

dexter jackson, denis james (not in competition shape though, I dont like it when hes that ripped and all pumped up but I like the way he looks when hes cold and in the off season)

----------


## BigMaus

Xtralarg, or Marcus300....dunno yet.

----------


## rodge

> BigMaus


agree but he should be wearing a mask all day, he is one ugly m*therf*cker.  :7up:  

-rodge

----------


## Kärnfysikern

serge nubret or arnold.

----------


## Foskamink

> Foskamink


 :AaGreen22:

----------

